# Reducing Tang Size



## KillerB215 (Jan 13, 2017)

Hello,

I'm new to kitchen knife forums but excited I found this place.

I'd like to make my wife a nice chef's knife. She is an excellent cook and it's long over due that she has a proper knife to use. I've heard good things about Alabama Damascus Steel and have settled on get this: http://www.alabamadamascussteel.com/alabama-damascus-blade-ads0080-dkg/

I don't like the look of pins in the handle though. I'm a woodworker and feel like it interrupts the flow of the wood grain. I'm wondering if it is a bad idea to grind this tang smaller, narrower, "stick tang" (I may not be using the proper knife making terminology). If it's not a good idea, what purpose to the tang pins serve? I would like with modern epoxys, they wouldn't be needed 100% necessary.

Thanks for your help


----------

